# installing Ralink wireless LAN card



## allotment girl (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there, first time I've posted a question on any forum so be kind! I'm not very technically minded so please forgive me if this doesn't make immediate sense.

Basically I've just managed to install software and make my HP notebook work wirelessly. I'm now trying to add my sister's laptop to the network but I think it doesn't have a wireless network card (I've hovered the cursor over a black icon on the toolbar which says Ralink Wireless LAN card, Not exist). How difficult is it to add the card bearing in mind I am bit of a novice with laptops and things technical?

The machine is an ADVENT 9115
Intel Pentium Dual Core T2310 1.46GHz
It says it has a generic multicard USB device
Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 ATA device

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Lets see if you have a wireless card first.
Go to the Device Manager and see if you have any errors (yellow ! or red x). If so please post them.
Under Network Devices do you see a wireless card listed?
This Wireless card is turned On/Off by using the FN + F10 keys.
I have attached some of the instructions for the wireless card.
Bill


----------

